# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Χριστουγεννιάτικες 2020 -Πρωτοχρονιάτικες Ευχές 2021 [Season's Greetings]

## Maroulis Nikos

Ανοίγουμε και φέτος αυτό το θέμα για να ανταλλάξουμε τις γιορτινές ευχές μας *Χριστούγεννα 2020 - Πρωτοχρονιά 2021. Σε αυτό το θέμα μπορείτε επίσης να ανεβάσετε Χριστουγεννιάτικες φωτογραφίες θαλασσινού περιεχομένου, όπως στολισμένες, βάρκες, καραβάκια (μέρα ή νύχτα) από την γιορτινή πάλη/χωριό που ζείτε ή επισκέπτεστε. Αλλά και στολισμένα Χριστουγεννιάτικα δένδρα σε παραλίες κ.λ.π.

This thread welcomes your Seasonal Greetings for X'mas 2020 and the New Year 2021. You may also upload photos here from your city/village, with seaviews related to the subject, such as boats decorated for this festive period and/or X'mas trees near the sea etc. In other words this thread is dedicated to wishes and greetings only.*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους με υγεία! Καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς και να γυρίσουν γέροι στις οικογένειες τους.

----------


## dionisos

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους με Υγεια και χαρα. Ευχομαι Καλα Ταξειδια στους απανταχου ευρισκομενους Ναυτικους μας και γρηγορη επιστροφη στα σπιτια τους

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Χρόνια πολλά, καλές γιορτές με υγεία σε εσάς και τις οικογένειες σας. 
Οι ναυτικοί μας σύντομα με τις οικογένειες τους.

----------


## arne

grts 3.jpg Hi, from Ostend (Belgium) a verry safe 2021. Arne

----------


## Ellinis

Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία και με ένα ευτυχές νέο έτος!  :Smug: 

australis7.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Χρόνια πολλά και καλές γιορτές σε όλους! Καλή Πρωτοχρονιά! Όλα καλά να μας πάνε το νέο έτος με υγεία και ευτυχία!

----------


## southpacific

*Εύχομαι σε όλους τους φίλους ο καινούργιος χρόνος 2021 να μας φέρει Υγεία,Χαρές,Επιτυχίες,και για όσους ταξιδεύουν Καλά ταξείδια,Γαλήνιες Θάλασσες και καλή επιστροφή στα σπίτια τους.
Southpacific
*

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλή Χρονιά να έχουμε, Υγεία και κουράγια για το αύριο που έρχεται. Καλες θάλασσες στους Ναυτικούς με το καλό στα σπίτια τους.

DSCN3689.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καλη Χρονια με Υγεια για ολους!

_delos karta kalh xronia.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Καλή Χρονιά και υγεια σε ολους

----------

